# Player seeking group in Champaign, IL



## Legomancer (Oct 14, 2002)

I live in Champaign, IL and I'm looking for an RPG group. I am familiar with d20 D&D, 2nd Ed D&D, Champions, and a little bit of Talislanta. I'll play just about anything, however. I also own books for GURPS, Feng Shui, and Star Wars d20, though I've never played them.

Given enough time to bring myself up to speed, I'm willing to GM. 

I'm in my 30s and would prefer to play with a more mature group. No powergamers please. If sessions will be held at my home I'd prefer non-smokers.

I can be contacted via email at legomancer@legomancer.net if you want to discuss further details.


----------

